# Food Safety News Thu 1/9/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 9, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 1/9/2020 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Union challenge to new swine inspections for market hogs might be dismissed*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 09, 2020 12:07 am A federal judge in St. Paul is scheduled, on Jan. 27, to consider the government’s motion to dismiss a last-ditch attempt to stop the modernization of swine inspection procedures. Unions led by the United Food and Commercial Workers sued the U.S. Department of Agriculture Oct. 7, 2019, over the Food Safety and Inspection Service’s (FSIS)...  Continue Reading


* USDA’s Salmonella standards for raw ground beef may change in 2020*
By Ilana Korchia on Jan 09, 2020 12:05 am A performance standard is a metric that USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service uses to evaluate the potential presence of pathogens on FSIS-regulated products, including meat and poultry. The Salmonella performance standards apply to an establishment’s overall process control, not to individual products. For poultry products, including broiler and turkey carcasses, chicken parts, and not ready-to-eat comminuted...  Continue Reading


* Hundreds ill in France after eating contaminated raw shellfish*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 09, 2020 12:03 am More than 650 people have fallen ill in France this past month after eating contaminated raw shellfish. Since the start of December 2019, Santé publique France has received 123 reports of collective food poisoning suspected to be linked to consumption of raw shellfish, mainly oysters. The majority, 87 of the 123 alerts, occurred from Dec....  Continue Reading



* Survey finds rise in food safety concern from public in United Kingdom*
By News Desk on Jan 09, 2020 12:00 am Consumers in the United Kingdom are increasingly concerned about food safety, according to a survey recently published. The report, from Lloyd’s Register, was compiled from online research of 1,000 U.K. consumers in August 2019. Almost a third of shoppers — 31 percent — said they are more concerned about the safety of their food compared...  Continue Reading



* Lipari recalls two brands of sandwiches in 11 states because of Listeria findings*
By News Desk on Jan 08, 2020 12:09 pm Positive test results for Listeria in a supplier’s production plant have spurred Lipari Foods to recall certain sandwiches distributed to foodservice operators and retail stores. “This was brought to our attention by JLM Manufacturing after environmental sampling returned a positive test result for Listeria monocytogenes. Lipari Foods began shipping this product on Dec. 31, 2019,”...  Continue Reading


----------

